# Siren 17 in NJ Lk. Hopatcong



## njmedic3306 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am new to sailing and having fun learning things the hard way. If you sail Lake Hopatcong drop me an e-mail. I am docked on Elba Pt.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey nj - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## thesolutionsgroup (Dec 9, 2010)

*also new to sailing in area*



njmedic3306 said:


> I am new to sailing and having fun learning things the hard way. If you sail Lake Hopatcong drop me an e-mail. I am docked on Elba Pt.


Hi I just bought a siren 17 in a yard sale without rigging, any information you can give me about the mast length, boom, sails and rigging and where I might find some is appreciated. I plan on moving to the north jersey shore or small lakes region in Wappinger falls area within the coming year

Tim gidman


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

There is a siren 17 group on yahoo. I've gotten information from them before.


----------



## DirkBlaze (6 mo ago)

Looking to buy a Siren! Please LMK if you have one to sell or know of one!

Bruce


----------

